# Rock problems!



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

I am stuck between a rock and a hard place.....hahahahha :heh: That was punny. Anyways i am thinking about buying some rocks tommorow for a hardscape and am wondering what I should look out for because i will be purchasing them from a local supplier. There is no way i am paying 5 bucks/lbs and then include shipping for those fancy rocks online. I will pay $.10 per pound at this local store. BUT the downside is worrying about the rocks that I will have purchased contaminating my tank. Does anyone have any tips besides the vinegar trick on what to look out for when buying rocks??? 

Thanks
sean


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

rocks like this are typical of what you'll find at a LPS
http://store.seacorals.net/naturalstone.html
for around $1 or more per pound

if you go to a landscape are aggregate seller,
that sells stuff at 10¢ cents per pound, then
try to avoid buying anything with limestone in it,
that's where the vinegar test comes in handy.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Granite is a great rock for aquascaping. My landscaping rock supplier occasionally has beautiful looking granite rocks that can be purchased for almost nothing - they are geared to sell by the ton, so my purchase of 20 pounds is almost more trouble for them than just giving them to me. Unfortunately many of the landscaping rocks that really look great, with lots of holes, lacy texture, etc. are mostly limestone, so I agree that an acid test is essential unless you don't mind ever increasing water hardness.


----------

